# Variador de velocidad taladro



## plazadepavia (Ago 3, 2015)

Hola a todos, estoy montando un variador de velocidad para un taladro cuyo circuito, que adjunto, lo he sacado de la Revista Nueva Electronica, pero tengo una duda:
Dice que una vez montado el tiristor hay que fijarlo al circuito impreso mediante una tuerca.
Lo que no me dice es si el taladro que se le hace a la placa va conexionado a algún sitio. En el esquema no aparece y la PCB tampoco me aclara mucho. 
Alguien me podría echar una mano, muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 3, 2015)

Internamente esta conectado el pin 2 con la base que tiene el tornillo el tiristor, asi que por temas de potencia te dice que lo conectes a la PCB y haces una pista gruesa que conecte la base con el pin 2 como claramente se ve en el PCB que te pusieron.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2015)

¿UN tiristor?
¿En serio?
"Sin reducción de potencia" [emoji38] [emoji38]
Si se usa un tiristor tendrás regulación del 0 al 50%
¿Para que un potenciómetro doble? ¿O es que se monta dos veces ese circuito con dos tiristores?

O no se nada de electrónica (lo más seguro) o ese circuito es un chiste de mal gusto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2015)

La aleta del triac (a menos que sea del tipo aislado) tiene la misma conección eléctrica que la pata central.

Yo diría que lo atornilla para evitar rotura de patas por vibración. También podrias hacerle una isla de 15 x 15 mm para ayudar a disipar calor.

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2015)

Mira esto, es muy similar, pero emplea un TRIAC que permite una regulación de hasta (Casi) 100%

Ver el archivo adjunto 2754


----------



## plazadepavia (Ago 3, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿UN tiristor?
> ¿En serio?
> "Sin reducción de potencia" [emoji38] [emoji38]
> Si se usa un tiristor tendrás regulación del 0 al 50%
> ...



Mira en el Google por LX1703, ahí viene todo explicado, efectivamente dice que al usar el tiristor baja la velocidad solo un 20% y de ahí hasta donde se pare el taladro sin perder potencia. La revista para mi es bastante seria y los que lo han probado dice que les funciona.
Lo del doble potenciómetro da su explicación: dice que necesita uno que de 5K a 1Watio y que como es muy difícil de encontrar que se utilicen uno doble de 10K a 0,5 Watios, yo solo voy a poner uno normal de 5K a 1 watio.
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2015)

Yo compraría un gatillo con control de velocidad , el que mejor se adapte 

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...Ch243QAO#tbm=isch&q=gatillo+taladro+velocidad


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2015)

Pues bueno, quizás, puede ser, quien sabe.

Yo al mil por mil usaría un triac o dos tiristores. Eso para mi es indiscutible.

Dimmers hay para aburrir sin tener que buscar cosas raras y caras como el potenciómetro doble. Me sigue pareciendo un circuito muy malo, personalmente no le veo sentido alguno.

Potencia se pierde si o si, es la base del funcionamiento del circuito.



He leído el artículo y me parto [emoji38] comparar una reducción mecánica con esto es como mezclar churras con merinas. Es como confundir el acelerador con el cambio de marchas, si con los dos se puede cambiar la velocidad, pero es obvio que no son lo mismo. Con una reducción mecánica SI se mantiene la potencia porque se gana par al bajar la velocidad y con esto NO.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2015)

Yo usaba un VIEJO circuito , todavía los reparo (de memoria ) , de un dimmer para motor universal , que tomaba una muestra de la corriente consumida y modificaba el ángulo de disparo para mantener "velocidad constante" . . .  usaba PUT o Unijuntura


----------



## plazadepavia (Ago 3, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues bueno, quizás, puede ser, quien sabe.
> 
> Yo al mil por mil usaría un triac o dos tiristores. Eso para mi es indiscutible.
> 
> ...



Yo también tengo mis dudas, el  tiristor ( SCR o rectificador controlado de silicio ) lo que hace, y vosotros de esto sabeis mas que yo, es dejar pasar solo medio ciclo de corriente alterna, en este caso solo es la parte positiva por ese motivo se reduce la velocidad a la mitad cuando debe ser la maxima. sin obtener el control adecuado. 

Mi problema es que no se como encajaría el triac o los dos tiristores en mi circuito, ya tengo todos los componentes comprados, tiristores iguales tengo 5 ¿ Como los montaria utilizando el resto de componentes?
Perdonar pero mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy elementales, soy ingeniero mecanico, y de electricidad............ lo poco que dimos en la universidad, solo para andar por casa y poco mas.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 3, 2015)

¿Pues cuantos vas a armar?

Don fogonazo ya te puso un diagrama con triac , bien sencillo, explicado y economico. si solo es uno el que vas a armar no va a ser un dineral el que vas a ocupar


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2015)

No es trivial cambiar ese circuito. El potenciómetro de 5W ya indica que es una castaña de las gordas. Los dimmers funcionan con potenciómetros "normales".
Mira los circuitos que te ha dicho fogonazo o el gatillo de dosmetros.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo usaba un VIEJO circuito , todavía los reparo (de memoria ) , de un dimmer para motor universal , que tomaba una muestra de la corriente consumida y modificaba el ángulo de disparo para mantener "velocidad constante" . . .  usaba PUT o Unijuntura



Me acuerdo.
Ese esquema lo emplean los motores de las copiadoras heliográficas y funciona muy bien, aunque para el caso de un talador no le veo sentido.


----------



## plazadepavia (Ago 4, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues bueno, quizás, puede ser, quien sabe.
> 
> Yo al mil por mil usaría un triac o dos tiristores. Eso para mi es indiscutible.
> 
> ...



Ya lei que existía una solución con TRIAC como me indica nuestro sabio FOGONAZO, y que también se podría hacer con dos tiristores tal como me indicas.
Con objeto de aprovechar el material que tengo, la idea de los dos tiristores seria como indico en el esquema que anexo.
Perdonar mi ignorancia, estoy empezando 
Un saludo y un millón de gracias aunque solo sea por leerme.

En el diagrama anexo está la modificación con dos tiristores. ¿ seria asi? o es un disparate.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2015)

Se emplean 2 SCR´s cuando las corrientes en juego son "Enormes" o alguno que otro caso muy específico, para un taladro manual no tiene sentido, y es prácticamente, el doble de gasto ($$).


----------



## plazadepavia (Ago 4, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Se emplean 2 SCR´s cuando las corrientes en juego son "Enormes" o alguno que otro caso muy específico, para un taladro manual no tiene sentido, y es prácticamente, el doble de gasto ($$).



Muchas gracias FOGONAZO por tu comentario, pero el gasto ya está hecho, solo quería saber si la modificación que le he hecho al esquema original seria correcta.
Un cordial saludo, y nuevamente muchas gracias por todo


----------



## Scooter (Ago 4, 2015)

No es tan sencillo. Disparar dos scr tiene miga.
Tendrías que repetir el circuito entero


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2015)

Así se controlan dos tiristores :






Los diacs cuestan centavos y son unos díodos AZULES (Gratis : dentro de las ahorradoras )


----------



## Scooter (Ago 4, 2015)

Puedes dejar el circuito como está y poner un diodo en antiparalelo con el scr con un interruptor en serie.
Si activas el diodo regulas del 50 al 100%
Si desactivado el diodo regulas del 0 al 50%

Es una patata de sistema pero te puede servir para aprovechar lo que tienes.


----------



## pppppo (Ago 5, 2015)

Segun una nota que lei en una revista, radio electronica creo, comentaba la perdida de velocidad con SCR pero recomendaba dicho circuito por que mantenia mucho mas estable el torque que con triac.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2015)

Es bastante / totalmente absurdo.
En los motores serie va todo pegado.
También dice que es mejor la M esa que una reducción mecánica. Lo siguiente es decir que los días tienen 32h ¡Menuda tontería!


----------



## papirrin (Ago 5, 2015)

Yo tampoco creo que sea mejor , algunas maquinas herramientas industriales que he visto traen triacs y nunca scrs.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2015)

Lo de dos tiristores es para evitar falsos disparos y el problema di/dt , pero ahora hay triacs mas duros y snubberless.

Respecto de lo que dice Scooter , yo tengo dos taladros antiguos , uno industrial mecánico de 25 mm y es específicamente de bajas revoluciones para perforar metales , tiene una fuerza de terror.

El otro es un taladrito doméstico B & D *de dos velocidades mecánicas* y nada nada que ver con la regulación de 7 velocidades electrónicas , la fuerza que tiene a baja velocidad es de terror , no se frena , decapita mechas


----------



## pppppo (Ago 7, 2015)

Busque la nota del ing. pero solo encontre la parte de triacs. Segun recuerdo, al sensar la corriente de carga a traves de r-c supongo, se modificaba el angulo de disparo del scr lo cual era una ventaja en motores de mayor carga o con mayor variacion de esta.
Desconozco la exactitud de lo escrito, cualquier cosa a la basura.
En uno de los taladros coloque un variador de gatillo de los comerciales que se venden como repuesto adaptado con un poco de paciencia, aparte de la reduccion por engranajes que poseia, segun creo la mejor opcion.
El taladro similar al de Dosme pero Maquita modelo 80 mas o menos.


----------

